# WeMo-ShMeMo..!



## Kev1888 (Jan 5, 2014)

Been living with my Cherub for about three weeks now and only just getting comfortable...great machine. I'm an early riser in the morning so the 25 min warm up is a bit of a pain as I'm out the door sharpish. I saw some posts referring to the use of WeMo switches which is very fancy...and quite expensive.

No fear...! Step forward the £10 digital mains timer..! Brilliant can set it to come on and switch off Monday to Friday, morning and evening so the Cherub is warmed up when I get out of bed and when I arrive home from work. It even has a different program for the weekend.

So I say WeMo-ShMeMo


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That's the exact one I use. Great in the morning when time is at a premium but I could be home from work at 5.30, could be home at 9.30 so it's not ideal for the evening coffee. 30 mins isn't that long to wait though in the grand scheme of things so holding out on a wemo for now.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I received mine today from EBay not the digital type mind you ! Just a very basic mechanical pin-type, suits my needs and at only £2.49 it's a no brainer


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You can't use your phone to switch it on when your out and about though - nothing better than arriving home from the shops, work, etc to a warmed machine. I finish work at different times so for me the Wemo wins hands down!! (if you have the extra cash to spare).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> You can't use your phone to switch it on when your out and about though - nothing better than arriving home from the shops, work, etc to a warmed machine. I finish work at different times so for me the Wemo wins hands down!! (if you have the extra cash to spare).


Should you be upgrading soon?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Should you be upgrading soon?


Yep - just waiting for the insight to come in to stock somewhere. You still have first refusal, I've not forgotten about you Jeebs


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Much appreciated!


----------



## Kev1888 (Jan 5, 2014)

Daren said:


> You can't use your phone to switch it on when your out and about though - nothing better than arriving home from the shops, work, etc to a warmed machine. I finish work at different times so for me the Wemo wins hands down!! (if you have the extra cash to spare).


Fair point...i tend to have a fairly regular finish time some home from work around the same time...every wee bit of helps to avoid the warm-up wait is great as far as I'm concerned


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Erm ... I just leave my machine on all the time. It warms the flat and is always ready for use! Is this a bad thing to do, using the espresso machine as heating?

David


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

My little gem goes on when I. Come down in the morning at 6, and heats the kitchen all day. Best radiator in the house ,only thing is I drink much more coffee as a result.not noticed much difference in electricity usage


----------

